# Milwaukee 3.5 HP Router



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm surprised you found anything the 7518 can't do. I have that one and it is a beast.

Sounds like the Milwaukee has some of the same adjustment features I like in my Freud routers.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, that's why I bought it. Everyone says PC 7518's are great. Maybe I just got a lemon!


----------



## chrisworker (Aug 4, 2014)

Pete,
I agree with you when it comes to your experience with the PC router. I was excited when I got mine 2 years ago, but after using it I was experiencing the same issues like you described. Unfortunately, it got worse though. The bearings went bad after doing 25 raised panel doors. The panel bit was a new Freud, the material was clear pine and I would let the router cool down after 3 panels. When it died I took it to my local PC repair shop and got it back within 2 weeks. During that time I didn't have it and I needed one badly and bought the Bosch equivalent and I'm glad I did. I wanted the Milwaukee, but the price on Amazon was $75.00 more than the Bosch. My PC is still so so at best even though it was fixed and checked again. I like the Bosch, but my next router when I build my other table will have the Milwaukee so I could compare. Thanks for the review. Chris.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I've had my PC 7518 in a router table for for over 8 years and never had a problem. It has seen a lot of heavy use and is a workhorse. When I bought it in 2008 I paid $239 for it with the base. I'm not aware of what they sell for now.
However, it is good to know that the Milwaukee is a great quality router.. and it is important to support one of the few American made products.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought a Milwaukee 5616-24 a few months back and really like it. Just wish there was a fence feature for it but i have other routers that can accept those.

How do you mount your router with a bit that big?


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

How do you mount your router with a bit that big?

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/259186

I linked the post that shows my router table. I have two insert plates that I bought probably 10 years ago from Wood Peckers. I don't even know if they sell them like this anymore. I think they are made out of phenolic. Anyway, they work great. there's set screws to adjust them so they sit flush with the router table, different inserts so you can use different size bits, etc. I drilled extra holes in them to mount the many different routers I've had over the years. They have never sagged or gone out of flat.


----------



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the same milwaukee in my router table for about a year now and couldn't be happier - very powerfull router and definitely and upgrade to my old Bosch 1618, however be aware that I had to open it once already to clear up the dust that was preventing it to start. This router is very well protected to dust while running thanks to the powerful fan around the collet. But when it's stopped - and when mounted in a router table upside down, do not blow the dust around the collet or it will go inside the housing.

Hope this helps

Pierre


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have the same router and it is a powerful beast. It is a Production router designed to spin day in and day out.

Mine lifts up and out for bit changes and the two step safety collet prevents bit throwing.









I've been making raised panel doors out of jatoba and it handles that without bogging or any heating (except the bits & even then the carbide is barely warm.)









A digital height gauge is such a help!









M


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Throwing bits. Still sends shivers down my spine. I had a cope and sticking but fly out of the router once: it turned out I didn't have it chucked in far enough. The bit went spinning right past my left ear. Now I double check the bit depth and tightness always and wear a face shield. I try not to imagine what a heavy bit like that spinning at 18,000 rpm could have done to my face or head… Be SAFE guys!


----------



## OrvsR4me (Feb 11, 2016)

I too have had this awesome router for almost 10 years in my router table. Still havn't needed any bearings yet. Milwaukee collets are awesome. Would buy again but…

-Power switch is very intermittent. I leave it on all the time and use my external switch only.
-I have always used the factory fixed base as the base in the table and it has always tried to wedge the motor after raising and lowering. I have wrecked jigs and had rough results from it not clamping the router consistently and vertically. I should get an actual lift for it, but I shouldn't have to.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Great review, thanks for the information. I am another PC guy, but I am also aware that the venerable 7518 is a VERY old design, and it's manufacture used to be in the US, but has not been for some time. Many die hard 7518 users report shorter life and lower performance from the new non US made ones.
We have one in the shop, ( the single speed version! ) that was purchased in the 1980's and used almost daily. (mind you, we don't use heavy panel raising bits often, but we do spin a full 3/4" bull nose/half round bit in it all the time and this is a LOT of cutting in one pass.)

This last year the bearings began to give a bit of squeal. I believe this will be the first time the bearings have been replaced.

As for the old design, there is always room for improvement, and it looks like this Milwaukee incorporates a number of advantages!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Edit 8/15/2016: I finished running about 24 door panels through this machine. I started by taking a couple passes to remove less material, but found that the beast can do it all in one pass. I did find the limit, as I think a couple of times it overloaded and cut out temporarily. But the best thing I found is that the speed control was VERY consistent. The old 7518 was all over the place. If I didn't have steady feed rate, the thing would surge and bog. This Milwaukee doesn't surge or bog at all. And yes, I realize that running the panel thru only once could be dangerous, but I've got a good system set up, with push blocks, face shield, well waxed table top and lots of practice!


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

Where did you find the Milwaukee for $309? 
I just had major flooding in my shop this week and had 3 ft of water and my 2 routers in the tables will most likely need to be replaced.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

USA Wood Art,
I got mine on Ebay, from Toolup. It looks like they still sell it for that price. It came with no damage, shipped quickly, so I wouldn't have any problems ordering there again. Sorry to hear about your flooding. I hope that you get it all taken care of.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Resurrecting this review of the Milwaukee 5625 and comparison to the Porter Cable 7518 to say subject Milwaukee is shown on the Home Depot website now for $309. Same price at Northern Tool.

They are supplied by Milwaukee with a 1/2" collet only. It is a complete router, with a fixed base in the package, and the T-handle to adjust the depth of cut from above a table mount. 
A quick web scan suggests adding the 1/4" collet will run another 25 to 30 bucks, but they re not offered on the HD site.


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

So I am looking to get a router and considering this Milwaukee or the Triton. Thing I like more about the Triton is it only takes 1 wrench to change the bit. So you take the entire router out/off of the Base Plate and then change the bit? is that a PITA? 
Do you like the height adjustment from above the Table?

Thanks,
Chad



> I feel compelled to review this router, since It runs a lot better than my old "tried and true" Porter Cable 7518 (the similar 3.5 HP model in the Porter Cable Brand, if you re not familiar with the model no.)
> 
> Warning, this is somewhat more of a comparison, but it s also a review too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I personally like the 2-wrench system much more. Spindle locks can get jambed, get left in place and stall router, break, fail, etc. I also don't know how much torque I'm putting on the collet with a spindle lock. If i use the two wrenches, I can slide them on near each other and use the one-hand squeeze to either break free or do the final tightening. It's ultimately up to you, but 2-wrench system is not difficult and I enjoy it. I drop the router out of the base to change the bits anyway. Reduces the risk of cutting my fingers or dropping/dinging the bit.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh, and I never use the above the table adjustment. You have to reach under to unclamp/reclamp the base anyway, so I just adjust it from below. The above the table adjustment hold does get full of sawdust too.


----------

